# Ayuda calculo de un servomotor



## Patricio (Mar 13, 2008)

Hola comunidad, estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual necesito determinar un servomotor para la aplicacion. La aplicacion es de posicionamiento de un carro de corte, pero no poseo el peso del carro de corte.

Solo poseo estos datos:
Velocidad de corte: 60m/min
Velocidad de retorno: 120m/min

El carro de corte se moveria a 60m/min para ir al corte y volvera a la posicion 0 determinada a 120m/min.

He escuchado por ahi que se puede determinar el peso aproximado del carro de corte teniendo las velocidades para que fue diseñado que son:

Velocidad de corte: 100m/min
Velocidad de retorno: 200m/min

¿Alguien tiene información al respecto?.
Muchas Gracias
Patricio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Escuchaste mal, no es lo mismo mover un carro de corte de 5 Kg que uno de 500 Kg y la velocidad puede ser la misma para ambos

Necesitas conocer la masa del carro para determinar la potencia necesaria para el arranque y frenado de este (Inercia), ademas de los rozamientos del propio carro.

Otro dato que te falta es la resistencia al avance durante el corte, te imaginaras que no es lo mismo cortar madera que hierro


----------



## Patricio (Mar 17, 2008)

Hola, logre determinar el peso del carro, me puedes ayudar con los calculos, el carro pesa 730Kg aprox. Se requiere una velocidad de 150m/min max.

No necesito los calculos matematicos, sino una idea de que es lo que tengo que determinar, como inercia, friccion, etc. Gracias


----------

